# No more GH for me :(



## MTgirl (May 24, 2012)

Hi guys and my few gal pals on here.  This has some womanly stuff in here, so if you guys aren't into reading it, stop now.  Nothing graphic though, I promise.

So, I had my annual woman checkup and just got the results from my pap.  It showed an abnormal pap with cancer cells. This is not related to the HPV virus ( I don't have HPV, but many that have abnormal paps do).

Anyway, more testing is needed to rule out or rule in cervical cancer, but it looks like being on GH is not in my best interest at the moment.

Just having a bum day about this.  I'm sure everything is fine as I've never had abnormal womanly exams, but still......

I have three beautiful young girls and I'm 31 freakin' years old.  I don't have time for fucking cervical cancer.  I just don't.  Is it bad that the only people I really have to talk to about this are my husband and my friends on here?  My husband is a strong person, but I'm the emotional rock of this family.  It's like I can't be seen worrying cause then he worries and it makes things that much worse.  Also, why do the Dr's send this shit in a letter and then tell you to call them to further discuss it?  Doesn't this stuff deserve a phone call?

Sorry to rant everyone.  Thanks for reading....((


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (May 24, 2012)

Really sorry to hear that chick.


----------



## Mrs P (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear this Mt, I always get anxious when I wait for test results.. I could only imagine how u must be feeling..Try and stay positive, u seem to be a very strong, determined person, I hope u find out soon & hope everything works out. 
Keep me update it, you'll be in my thoughts~


----------



## gymrat827 (May 24, 2012)

sorry for your bad news.


----------



## DF (May 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear MT.  Do your best to stay positive.  These tests can show false positives.  You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2012)

You have an advantage. You know how to manage your health MT... You'll kick the shit out of this... No worries.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2012)

Really sorry lady, I had a bad pap once (bad cells) and they froze my cervix...seem to have taken care of it..nothing since. Try not to stress as it doesn't help that's for sure. Hope the future testing shows negative. Do you feel that the gh has anything to do with it?


----------



## LeanHerm (May 24, 2012)

My girl had that and they dud something and it ended up fine.  You'll be fine mt don't worry about it.


----------



## Mrs P (May 24, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Really sorry lady, I had a bad pap once (bad cells) and they froze my cervix...seem to have taken care of it..nothing since. Try not to stress as it doesn't help that's for sure. Hope the future testing shows negative. Do you feel that the gh has anything to do with it?



They did the same thing to my sister Jen, & thank god years later she's fine..
I don't think Gh had something to do with it, but I do believe it could accelarate it, so dropping GH I think is a wise move.


----------



## Zeek (May 24, 2012)

You are gold MT, just hang in there sis until everything is clear!

 Excellent idea on putting the gh to the side for now!

 I will be praying that everything works out in your favor!


----------



## Mr P (May 24, 2012)

Stay strong girl, hope everything works out !


----------



## Lulu66 (May 24, 2012)

My wife had 3 of these false positive exams. Im sure ull be fine.


----------



## MTgirl (May 25, 2012)

Can't multi-quote from my phone.
Jen- I don't think the Gh was a cause to anything, but in the meantime I'm stopping because if there is something serious going on I figure I may as well not contribute to it by taking the growth.  Erring on the side of caution with that one.  I'm glad to know that the freezing helped your issues!  I'm actually going to push for a full hysterectomy should this turn out to be major.  With allthe other lady issues in my past I've discussed with you and Mrs P, I can't help but think that might not be such a bad idea anyway.


POB- you are correct that having the knowledge to heal thyself is important and does help me feel better about whatever the outcome may be. 

Mrs. P- you are sweet to keep me in your thoughts. I know I can always pm you if I need an major vent or have a massive emotional breakdown 

Ez- Glad you agree on putting my GH on hold. You are the guru where that is concerned and your input is always valued.

To everyone else, i thank you for your thoughts and support!


----------



## MTgirl (May 25, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> My wife had 3 of these false positive exams. Im sure ull be fine.



Was she kinda a wreck with worry for a bit?  Man, this really caught me off guard.


----------



## Jada (May 25, 2012)

keep positive , everything will turn out fine.


----------



## Georgia (May 25, 2012)

This breaks my heart. You're such a cool girl/mom. Wish you the smoothest road possible in this.


----------



## SFGiants (May 25, 2012)

Best wishes!


----------



## Pikiki (May 25, 2012)

MT so sorry you going to a situation like this, but just keep your head up and be positive all the time I`ll be praying for your health. Stay strongh.


----------



## SHRUGS (May 25, 2012)

Keep strong girl. It's all we can do. My prayers are with you. I just went through appendix and hernia surgery and now fighting off the healing of minor diverticulosis so I can relate. Stay head strong and mind fuck that shit straight outta ya babe! No time for it! I'm still fighting this stomach ache and fighting along with ya! We'll all be ok in the long run I pray because we're a tight family! Love you all. Stick together and please keep us updated. !SHRUGS!


----------



## jennerrator (May 25, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> They did the same thing to my sister Jen, & thank god years later she's fine..
> I don't think Gh had something to do with it, but I do believe it could accelarate it, so dropping GH I think is a wise move.



Yeah, it wasn't pleasant but did the trick  I agree with the gh, just wondered if that's what happened...always in the back of my mind...you know.



MTgirl said:


> Jen- I don't think the Gh was a cause to anything, but in the meantime I'm stopping because if there is something serious going on I figure I may as well not contribute to it by taking the growth.  Erring on the side of caution with that one.  I'm glad to know that the freezing helped your issues!  I'm actually going to push for a full hysterectomy should this turn out to be major.  With allthe other lady issues in my past I've discussed with you and Mrs P, I can't help but think that might not be such a bad idea anyway.



Very smart on your part and I would have done the same. If I were you, and like you said a full hysterectomy is an option, do it IMO..why deal with more problems..you already have three beautiful children


----------



## grind4it (May 25, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you sister. 
Good luck.
Grind


----------



## bah1a (May 27, 2012)

Jenner said:


> Really sorry lady, I had a bad pap once (bad cells) and they froze my cervix...seem to have taken care of it..nothing since. Try not to stress as it doesn't help that's for sure. Hope the future testing shows negative. Do you feel that the gh has anything to do with it?




Bad news, but I think you'll be ok.  My sister had the same.  They froze her cervix too (and removed the area with the cells), and that was that.  There was no chemo or anything like that.  It was a one time office procedure, and that was it.  She was really young at the time (just a year or two out of college.)  Since then she's had 2 beautiful children, and no other problems.  It's been 20 years.  Hoping for the same for you.


----------



## Hmmm (May 27, 2012)

My girlfriend had part of her cervix removed when she was around 20 because of a positive reading, fast forward to the present time (8 years later) and one nursing degree, she had another positive reading, they wanted to take more of her cervix, which makes miscarriages alot more common, so Im told. Before she would allow them to take any more, she wanted another test, It came out negative. I guess false positives are fairly common.


----------



## bigmike33 (May 28, 2012)

Im so sorry honesty if u would just like to chat about somethcing else or anything im here r u..


----------



## MTgirl (May 28, 2012)

More testing scheduled for me tomorrow morning. I will keep everyone posted with results.  Thank you everyone for your kind words, thoughts, and support.  You are all so awesome !


----------



## DF (May 29, 2012)

Best of Luck MT!


----------



## Mrs P (May 30, 2012)

MTgirl said:


> More testing scheduled for me tomorrow morning. I will keep everyone posted with results.  Thank you everyone for your kind words, thoughts, and support.  You are all so awesome !



Best of luck sista, hang in there~


----------



## jennerrator (May 30, 2012)

bah1a said:


> Bad news, but I think you'll be ok.  My sister had the same.  They froze her cervix too (and removed the area with the cells), and that was that.  There was no chemo or anything like that.  It was a one time office procedure, and that was it.  She was really young at the time (just a year or two out of college.)  Since then she's had 2 beautiful children, and no other problems.  It's been 20 years.  Hoping for the same for you.



Thanks B, yeah it was like 18 years ago..weird thing having so called "bad cells"


----------



## beasto (May 31, 2012)

I hope everything turns out ok...you have my prayers and support thru everything!!!


----------

